# Canadian Paratroopers



## military granny (7 Jan 2009)

Hi Folks
I was just given this web site concerning the Canadian Paratroopers. It is about the on going production of a Canadian movie about the Paratroopers. You have to sign up to get to the inner-workings of the site. One of the executive producers has told me the would love to get some feed back on it and also if anyone would like to download stories or pictures they would be more then welcome to do so.

http://paratroopers.ca/


----------



## military granny (12 Jan 2009)

From the web site.

We will be shooting our Alberta interviews in January starting with John Ross in Lethbridge. John Ross jumped at Normandy and has quite a few stories of his own to share. If you know any Paratroopers living here in Alberta, please contact us with their names and details. In February we'll be in BC with Monty Marsden and Darrel "Bucky" Harris. Monty jumped at Varsity and "Bucky" was one of the original Jump Masters at Camp Shiloh.


----------



## SARgirl (4 Aug 2009)

I just checked the website; their online store is working.  There are also several YouTube videos which have been added, as well as several new items in their on-line shop.

I was able to find out that, "_the movie and bonus DVD will not be available until November 2010_".

----------

The director, _"Dixon Christie, Producer, Director", _would like to do a segment on our SAR Techs.  Here is part of his email to me, _"I would like very much to do a segment on the Sar Techs - sadly we need someone to help us RALLY THE TROOPS... We have not met enough of the Sar Techs except I believe one way back 6 months ago... So if you can help, please advise!.... ... ... stay in touch, Dixon."_

There isn't too much I can do to assist the director.  I only know a handful of SAR Techs, though not well enough that I would be comfortable contacting them about anything outside of the topic of SAR.

It would be wonderful to have some of our SAR Techs in a segment on a documentary.  However, I would imagine there would be some CF regulations about this which would need to be carefully followed.  

Is the CF not sticky about their soldiers giving interviews?  Would there not be a way to go about it?  From what I understand, both veterans and soldiers gave interviews for the paratrooper documentary which is being worked on, so there must be a way to go about it.

I do have a contact at CF, who is directly involved with the SAR Techs, who I could put the director in contact with (with permission from my contact; whom I'm leery to contact about a topic which is not SAR related) or I could give the contact the directors contact information, though I'm reluctant to get in the middle of this and so I'm not sure about being involved.  

I'm always happy to help, but I'm uncertain how to go about it or if I should go about it at all.   I don't want to overstep my boundaries or inadvertently do something which would be frowned upon by anyone in the CF.  

Maybe I'm over analyzing???

Any thoughts?  Direction?  

Perhaps there is a senior ranking SAR Tech or senior ranking SAR Officer or Liaison on the forum could advise me?

I like the idea of 'Rallying the Troops', with regards to a documentary which would shine some 'positive' light on some of our countries shinning stars (our soldiers), I just want to be careful about it.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2009)

I would suggest find the PAFFO at each Sqn or Wing at this site: http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/page-eng.asp?id=341  Just find the Sqns with Rescue in the name (Comox has 442 Sqn, but Rescue has a typo if you're lazy like me and do a Ctrl-F to find them).

I'm sure there would be a few SARTechs that would enjoy talking about their jobs.


----------

